
Steve Jobs gets OK to raze his house - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/ontheblock/detail?entry_id=40044&type=realestate
======
aditya
Basically, Jobs hates the house because he moved there right before he was
kicked out of Apple and stayed there in what is posssibly the "darkest" time
of his life (pre-NeXT and Pixar, and Apple part 2)

EDIT: I'm not "speculating" -- this is direct from the book: "The Pixar
Touch", unfortunately, there's no source online.

~~~
mahmud
Now that we're speculating psychology against the wisdom of Occam. From the
article:

 _The house was built by California architect George Washington Smith in 1926
for mining magnate Daniel C. Jackling._

I speculate that Jobs is sending a message to a former leading California
industry with this self-coronation, that a new industry reigns supreme in
California and he is its chief baron. Not only that, but I think that Jobs
doesn't see the world-wide success of AAPL as anything more than a fortunate
byproduct of his initial goal: to be coolest kid in Cupertino.

------
cubicle67
Here's an excellent series of photos of the inside of the house
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/04/29/inside_steve_j...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/04/29/inside_steve_jobs_abandoned_jackling_mansion_photos.html)

Sorry for the appleinsider link, but in the few minutes I have at the moment I
wasn't able to locate the original source (link in the ai article isn't it)

[Edit: This looks like the originals
[http://www.terrastories.com/bearings/albums/album/7215759415...](http://www.terrastories.com/bearings/albums/album/72157594153520402/Abandoned-
Jackling-House-Mansion.html)]

------
RyanGWU82
Minor quibble: I wouldn't call this "his house" -- Jobs has not lived there in
many years. This is a historic mansion that Jobs bought in the early 80s when
he was first a billionaire.

------
rdj
Good for him. He bought it. He pays the taxes on it. Let him do what he wants
with it. If it starts to interfere with the health or safety of those around
him, then maybe he should be restricted in what he does.

------
paulhart
Looks to be quite a secluded place: <http://bit.ly/10yjcY>

